# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام کارآموز طراحی وب با شرایط ویژه در تهران

## علی متقی پور

<<< استخدام کارآموز طراحی وب >>>
با شرایط ویژه در تهران
محل شرکت بالاتر از میدان انقلاب
حضور فقط روزهای پنجشنبه
دانلود فایل راهنما
http://www.delsasoft.ir/job.pdf

----------


## Sohrab-112

سلام
اشاره ای نکردید که کارآموز در چه زمینه ای جذب می کنید؟ طراحی یا برنامه نویسی؟ 
آموزش هاتون بر پایه چه زبان و در چه سطحی هست؟
نحوه همکاری و قرارداد چگونه خواهد شد؟

لطفا تصویری از محل شرکت خود در سایتتون بزارید

----------


## zahra_z226

> <<< استخدام کارآموز طراحی وب >>>
> با شرایط ویژه در تهران
> محل شرکت بالاتر از میدان انقلاب
> حضور فقط روزهای پنجشنبه
> دانلود فایل راهنما
> http://www.delsasoft.ir/job.pdf


  با سلام
من تحصیلاتم فوق لیسانس کامپیوتر هست و با css,html, photoshop هم آشنا هستم و با جوملا و وردپرس هم کار کردم زبان انگلیسیم هم خوب هست و جند تا قالب رو هم ترجمه کردم. الانم چند ماهی میشه که کلاس های طراحی سایت مجتمع فنی رو ثبت نام کردم . پشتکار خوبی دارم و خیلی در این زمینه علاقه مند هستم.  منزلمان هم در خیابان آزادی است و به انقلاب نزدیک هستیم .به غیر از دوشنبه ها که کلاس مجتمع فنی رو میرم بقیه روزها میتونم در شرکت حاضر باشم. فرم جذب کارآموز رو هم پر کردم.اگر لطف کنید آدرس شرکت رو برای مراجعه حضوری برام بفرستید ممنون میشم.
ایمیل:zruni93@gmail.com

----------


## زهرا سیدقربان

> <<< استخدام کارآموز طراحی وب >>>
> با شرایط ویژه در تهران
> محل شرکت بالاتر از میدان انقلاب
> حضور فقط روزهای پنجشنبه
> دانلود فایل راهنما
> http://www.delsasoft.ir/job.pdf


این پست هنوز اعتبار داره؟؟؟؟

----------

